# U.K. Info and Reflections



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hello,
For the members who wished my family a safe/fun Holiday-- roadrner, TX Street Racer and Goose--guess what? It worked!! Good fortune smiled on us and I was able to pick up a few (small) things that I'd like to pass on for the positive words spoken. It shows a friendly character and goes a long way with me. It is what I try to instill in my kids. This is a dying practice which makes it a much harder pass on, though. Anyway, if you could please Pm me an address, I will send them out this week. We went to the "Museum of childhood" in Edinbrough, Scotland, which had items from 1906 to the present and they had some old Minic slots. I had a chance to go to a few "car-boot" sales (flea markets) and seen quite an array of old toys and such. HO scale slots are not too popular there. The "biggie" for me was taking the fam' to the Donnington Castle Toy Fair with 1/1 scale racers from the 60's (including Mustangs and Camaros!) tearing around the track, wide-open-right outside! A real bonus and surprise. I can't really describe that day here on the board, but you can image the imprint it left. The exchange rate was about 2 to 1 (horrible) so even a good deal was very pricey. I can tell you it's a die-cast heaven there. Looking at them was like watching an ants--just so many that eventually they became a blur. I'm talking thousands. The majority of the pieces were very well kept and the damaged stuff was generally inexpensive. Scalextric is the big thing with people selling a few hundred off the tables. Everything from Motorbikes to slot-horses to Starsky and Hutch sets. I saw 8 different GT-40's together! I got to run a Williams Formula One car on an eight lane track that was set up. I haven't ran anything larger than HO since the mid-sixties and have to admit it was a blast Man, the detail on those cars are incredible. It's got me thinking real hard about getting a set and some cars--but the other half would cut me off entirely if I started with those. In HO, I found several TCR's--mostly Panteras and Formula cars all in need of something and at $26.00, I passed. I did find about a dozen old T-Jets with some rare colours--a Porsche 906, Cobra Daytona Coupe, Ferrari Dino, all in olive-but all cut badly. They ranged from $26.00 to $36.00 each. I felt this was too much, but someone else didn't and bought the lot. I did pick these up there and thought it fitting for pics of a journeys' end. I only found the two and there are not really for slots--but they looked just too brilliant to pass up. They're hanging off a couple of old Auroras. 
Cheers!


----------



## TX Street Racer (May 8, 2004)

Welcome back man.......I've heard alot of good things about car boot sales.....specifically about finding vintage GI Joe and Action Man items there....

My wife and I went to a large 1/32 scale slot car shop in Houston last year.....I bought an SCX rally car there and ran a few laps.......it IS a blast....but man, a layout for those would need to be huge........so I only have a small easy to store 1/32 scale plastic track. I did find a Carrera 1/32 SS Camaro on E-bay last year...and had to buy that :lol: 


Those trailers you have pictured......are those the ones that come with a Volkswagon Bus or Bug??? I've been seeing alot of those on E-bay lately....and I'd really like to have a trailer for a slot car....just for the novelty of it I guess......but those are diecast,correct?


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

Welcome back. Glad everyone is safe and home.

Car Boot is a new term to me I had no idea what it ment when I first read it. The way you make it sound is that there is a fair amount of 1/32 slots around. I did purchase the Starsky and Hutch car with Torino and the black Vette. I just had to buy it for the Torino. Back in '72 my dad bought a pair of Torinos. One was a Grand Torino Squire wagon (green with woodgrain) and a Grand Torino GT (red notchback with a white vynal top) That was the coolest Torino because the roof line was uneak and add the vynal top. Kind of makes me want to go find a identical one.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Boss,
Glad to hear all went well and you found a few things to boot. Had no idea what car boot meant and surely wouldn't have thought flea market. Just goes to show how interesting languages are. Some nice pix of your findings. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Thanks guys







,
TX--Your absolutly right about the trailers--they came with cars and they are diecast. It was the first I'd seen of them. Your are right about the novelty too and they are quite heavy but they look great and are a perfect size compliment. The car-boots are unreal with many toys including G.I.Joes. I picked up my daughter a "Thomas the tank engine lamp shade for my daughter's room for $.30P--about $.60 cents.
Goose--The S & H set and cars are really nice. The cars are pricey over there--about $50.00-$60.00 each. I love the1/1 Torinos from the seventies. I have a '71 GT convertable (302/C4/factory air) and a '70 formal roof (notch-back) with a 429 wedge/C6/Shaker scoop/hide-away headlamps/factory air. I was looking for a wagon for a while too. these are the body styles before your Dads type but I like them all.
Cheers


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

boss9 said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Boss, 
That's a nice stable, how about a pic? Always great to look at old Detroit steel. :thumbsup: rr


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Thanks roadrner,

I'm not prone to put 1/1 scale car pics on the board, but I suppose it won't hurt this time. I don't have any good pics of the ragtop, but I'll share one of the big-block notch-back. The colour is a black base with sapphire blue and purple indigo metal-flake sparingly applied over it (a dusting) and topped with several coats of clear. You can't tell by the pics. It also has a large moon-roof, which was actually designed, as a side window for a motor-home. The suspension has been lowered with cut-down Dodge truck front springs in front and re-arched leaf springs with 2 extra leafs per side on the rear. My baby though is a 540 cube Boss 429 roller motor with magnesium rocker covers and a custom hand-made 8 stack fuel injection manifold made by Wayne Gapp & Jack Roush when they drag raced together as partners. I also have several other cars and vehicles in various stages...
Cheers


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

boss9 said:


> Thanks roadrner,
> 
> I'm not prone to put 1/1 scale car pics on the board, but I suppose it won't hurt this time. I don't have any good pics of the ragtop, but I'll share one of the big-block notch-back. The colour is a black base with sapphire blue and purple indigo metal-flake sparingly applied over it (a dusting) and topped with several coats of clear. You can't tell by the pics. It also has a large moon-roof, which was actually designed, as a side window for a motor-home. The suspension has been lowered with cut-down Dodge truck front springs in front and re-arched leaf springs with 2 extra leafs per side on the rear. My baby though is a 540 cube Boss 429 roller motor with magnesium rocker covers and a custom hand-made 8 stack fuel injection manifold made by Wayne Gapp & Jack Roush when they drag raced together as partners. I also have several other cars and vehicles in various stages...
> Cheers



All that and still have time for slotcars! Unbelievable.  rr


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

Wow a 540 cube Boss 429? As if that mill is not mean enough you go and make it killer. I have always been a huge fan of hideaway headlamps. I'd pass on the super size sunroof though.


----------



## red73mustang (Aug 20, 2001)

Hey Boss, What vehicle do you have that "Monster 540 Boss" engine in ? I am considering building a similer sized motor for my 73 Mustang without the trick "Semi-Hemi" heads of coarse 

Chet


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

red73mustang--you have mail







.


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Boss9,
Thanks! Haven't decide wether to put it on a chassis or leave it as a static display. Then again, I just might throw a coat of paint on her to depict some sort of support vehicle at a NASCAR event. Either way, this will definitely be one of my fall/winter projects, good Lord willing. Thanks again. Dave :thumbsup:


----------

